# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fibromyalgie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Fibromyalgie*

Fibromyalgie is een syndroom met een onverklaarbare, chronische pijnen. Deze pijnen zijn te voelen in de spieren en in het bindweefsel. Hierdoor voelt het aan als een algemene spierpijn of als spierstijfheid. Het gaat meestal samen met vermoeidheid, slaapstoornissen, allergieën, depressie, hoofdpijnen, angsten, darmklachten, concentratie- en geheugenstoornissen en temperatuurverhogingen. 

*Symptomen*
De symptomen kunnen variëren van persoon tot persoon.
- Spierpijnen die algemeen zijn
- In de ochtend een neerslachtigheid gevoel
- Gevoel niet goed geslapen te hebben
- Stijfheid in de ochtend
- Hoofdpijn die lijkt op migraine
- Pijnen in de gewrichten
- Depressiviteit
- Allergische reacties
- Vermoeidheid
- Diarree
- Een blaas die opgezwollen is
- Pijnlijke menstruatie
- Lange menstruatie
- Gezwollen handen, voeten en gezicht
- Misselijkheid
- Niet goed voelen wanneer je naar de wc moet
- Hartkloppingen
- Gevoel van kriebelen, prikkelen of doofheid in de handen
- Verhoogde lichaamstemperatuur
- Rugpijn
- Koudegevoel (gedeeltelijk paars verkleuren van handen en voeten)
- Verminderd libido
- Hoorproblemen/ruisen/fluiten in de oren
- Droge slijmvliezen van de ogen en de mond
- Droge slijmvliezen in de vagina
- Krampachtige pijn in het onderlijf
- Angst- en paniekaanvallen
- Vergeetachtigheid
- Het gezichtsvermogen dat snel achteruit gaat
- Keelslijmvlies is ontstoken
- Problemen met de luchtwegen, hoestprikkels
- Haaruitval
- Verstopping, moeilijke ontlasting
- Pijngevoel, soms al bij aanraking van de huid
- Meer gevoeligheid voor geruis, luider horen van geruis
- Voortdurende pijnlijke drang tot stoelgang of urineren
- Gevoeligheid voor het weer
- Meer zweetafscheiding, in combinatie met een penetrante geur
- Branderig gevoel van de huid, bijv. bij de wangen (richting oren)
- Druk en benauwdheid op het hart
- Eczeem/huiduitslag
- Heesheid
- Allergieën
- Duidelijker aftekening van de aderen
- Trillen van de handen
- Vochtophopingen, met name 's ochtends in gezicht en handen
- Hevig kriebelen in de benen
- Toename van gewicht overdag tot 2 kg (dit verdwijnt 's nachts)

Iemand met fybromyalgie heeft bijna dezelfde klachten als iemand die CVS/ME heeft. Echter het grote verschil is dat bij fybromyalgie de aandacht meer ligt bij de pijnklachten en bij CVS/ME meer de aandacht bij vermoeidheid.

*Oorzaak*
Er zijn geen eenduidige oorzaken gevonden voor het syndroom. Wel lijkt na onderzoeken dat er iets niet goed gaat met de productie van neurotransmitters en andere chemische stoffen. Neurotransmitters worden in de hersenen aangemaakt en die vertellen het lichaam wat deze moet doen. 

Doordat de productie niet goed gaat wordt de gemoedstoestand beïnvloed, het slaappatroon, beheersing van pijn en het functioneren van het immuunsysteem. Iemand met fibromyalgie komt niet in een diepe slaap terecht, waardoor het lichaam zich niet kan herstellen. Want in een diepe slaap worden er groeihormonen aangemaakt die het lichaam kunnen herstellen. Dat gebeurd door het bindweefsel die invloed heeft op het afweren van ontstekingen en vloeistoffen aanmaakt om infectie tegen te gaan. Door slechte toevoer van vloeistoffen van de bindweefsels, worden de weefsels stijf en gespannen. De afvalstoffen hopen zich dan op. Dit alles maakt dat iemand met fibromyalgie zich vermoeid voelt en chronische pijnen heeft.

*Onderzoek*
Om te constateren dat je fibromyalgie hebt heb je minstens drie maanden overklaarbare, chronische pijnen. Je gaat dan vaak eerst naar de huisarts en die zal je doorverwijzen naar een reumatoloog. De arts kan dan een drukpuntenonderzoek (tenderpoints) doen. Daarbij worden op 18 punten gedrukt en als bij 11 punten je pijn voelt is de kans groot dat je fibromyalgie hebt. Deze 18 punten zijn symmetrisch en zijn:
- Waar de nek overgaat in het hoofd
- Halverwege de bovenste schouderlijn
- Langs de schouderlijn aan de kant van de ruggengraat
- In de voorkant van de hals, net boven het sleutelbeen
- Binnenkant van de elleboog
- Aan de bovenkant van de heupen
- Aan de zijkant van de heupen
- Aan de binnenkant van de knie

Daarnaast laat de arts andere onderzoeken doen om andere ziektes uit te sluiten of vast te stellen. Wanneer je te horen krijgt dat je fibromyalgie hebt, zijn alle onderzoeken naar andere ziektes al de revue gepasseerd en uitgesloten. 

*Behandeling*
Omdat ieder persoon met fibromyalgie anders is, dient de behandling ook persoonlijk te zijn. De 1 heeft meer baat bij de ene behandeling en de ander bij de andere. Hieronder een aantal dingen die gedaan kunnen worden.
- Ten eertse zal er door de arts pijnstillers worden voorgeschreven. De pijn verwdijnt niet geheel, maar het haalt de scherpe kantjes ervan af.
- Er kan antidepressiva worden gegeven om met de depressie om te kunnen gaan.
- Je leefwijze kun je aanpassen. Zo kun je het beste reëel zijn in wat je aankan en op rust nemen.
- Ontspanningsoefeningen zullen ertoe bijdragen om stresssituaties beter te kunnen hanteren. 
- Je conditie kun je verbeteren door lichamelijke oefeningen zoals aquagym, zwemmen, fietsen en wandelen. Dit kun je het beste individueel doen en onder begeleiding van een deskundige.
- Het aanpassen van je voedingsgewoontes kunnen een bijdrage leveren. Je kunt dit het beste doen onder begeleiding van een diëtist. Lees hier meer over voeding bij fybromyalgie.

Bronnen
e-gezondheid.be 
fybromyalgie.nl

----------


## bea48

Graag wil ik hier wat aan toevoegen ,Mensen die de diagnose fybromyalgie hebben moet gescreent worden op b12 te kort.
ik wilde mensen adviseren op op de site van de stichting b12 eens gaan te kijken.
Waarom zeg ik dit?

Ik heb zelf zeker 5 jaar rond gelopen met erge pijnklachten aan mijn pezen en gewrichte, na een aantal keer bij de HA te zijn geweest ben ik door gestuurd naar de reumatoloog ,Kwam niks uit kreeg de diagonse fybromyalgie.
Toch voelde ik dat er echt iets anders aan de hand was na veel zoeken , kwam ik bij b12 terecht .En ja hoor normale/lage waarden met veel klachten,
Ik heb een oplaad dosis gekregen van 2 spuiten per week en dat 5 weken lang in de derde week had ik al minder pijn ik spuit nu om de 4 weken en doe dat nu bijna 2 jaar lang .
Ik heb geen pijn meer kan weer trappen lopen en weer mn tuintje doen .

Dus dit is de reden waarom ik dit hier zeg .

Mensen die hier meer over willen weten ik help je graag .

Gr Bea

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb gister een verrassende diagnose gehad;

Sinds 1998 heb ik CVS (waardoor je automatisch ook wat Fybro hebt) [lichte vorm bij mij],
Sinds gister ben ik blijkbaar een Fybro-er met een milde vorm van CVS??
Ik weet nu idd vrijwel alle tenderpoints zitten; auwie!

Iemand hier ervaring mee?? Van CVS naar Fybro of omgekeerd??

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Een goede vriendin heeft jaren te horen gehad dat ze ME had, was hier in NL nog niet erkend (en nu nog niet echt bij/door meeste artsen) en kon ze niet verder mee, na lang doordrammen kreeg ze vitb12 injectie omdat ze op internet gelezen had dat dat kon helpen en ze voelde zich daarna wel een tijdje minder moe maar last van pijn bleef (werd geweten aan moeheid), op aandringen van haar werd ze verder onderzocht en nu heeft ze diagnose fibro en ME...
Zijn meer mensen zoals mijn vriendin en jij die hier ervaring mee hebben, beetje jammer dat veel wordt geschoven op het ene of het andere en bij vrouwen ook erg vaak op hun "vrouw zijn"  :Frown: 
Hopelijk nu ze dit weten krijg je een behandeling en/of medicatie die wel helpt!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sterbernie

Hallo fibro vrienden, fibro spook al bijna 20 jaar in mn leven. Neem morfine en veel voedingssupplementen(heel duur allemaal)Is er een of ander manier om tussenkomst te krijgen voor voedingssupplementen?_Magnesium als voorgeschreven
5OOmg magnesium carbonaat en 1O mn calcium carbonaat 6O gelules_w terug betaald.
Ik ben op aanraden van een ander fibro patiente voor eerste keer op raadpleging geweest bij dr Coucke in Vilvoorde; wIE IS DAAR AL GEWEEST EN WELKE ZIJN JULLIE ERVARINGEN
dANK EN GROETJES
sTERBERNIE

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sterbernie,

Hoe was jou ervaring bij dr Coucke?
Christel1 is goed geholpen door dr Couche voor CVS hier staat er meer over.
Hopelijk kan deze dr jou beter helpen!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## mamalien

> Graag wil ik hier wat aan toevoegen ,Mensen die de diagnose fybromyalgie hebben moet gescreent worden op b12 te kort.
> ik wilde mensen adviseren op op de site van de stichting b12 eens gaan te kijken.
> Waarom zeg ik dit?
> 
> Ik heb zelf zeker 5 jaar rond gelopen met erge pijnklachten aan mijn pezen en gewrichte, na een aantal keer bij de HA te zijn geweest ben ik door gestuurd naar de reumatoloog ,Kwam niks uit kreeg de diagonse fybromyalgie.
> Toch voelde ik dat er echt iets anders aan de hand was na veel zoeken , kwam ik bij b12 terecht .En ja hoor normale/lage waarden met veel klachten,
> Ik heb een oplaad dosis gekregen van 2 spuiten per week en dat 5 weken lang in de derde week had ik al minder pijn ik spuit nu om de 4 weken en doe dat nu bijna 2 jaar lang .
> Ik heb geen pijn meer kan weer trappen lopen en weer mn tuintje doen .
> 
> ...


hoe geraak je op die site van die b12? wil eens een kijkje nemen  :Wink: 
ik heb heb ook fibro en vandaag veel zeer :Mad:  het zal wel door dat weer zijn zekers. gisteren straalde het zonnetje op mijn schouders zalig en nu...
ik ben te gevoelig geworden van die afwisselingen.
maar goed, ik start vanaf morgen in pellenberg met de eerste sessie van de vijf. ze gaan meer uitleg geven, hoe je ermee moet omgaan....

----------


## kaars

ja idd mamalien
zou graag ook deze info willen zien van bea
groetjes

----------


## kaars

> Hallo Sterbernie,
> 
> Hoe was jou ervaring bij dr Coucke?
> Christel1 is goed geholpen door dr Couche voor CVS hier staat er meer over.
> Hopelijk kan deze dr jou beter helpen!
> 
> Lieve groet Luuss


idd luus christel is daar zeer goed geholpen 
ik ga daar in de maand mei
ik ga er ook eens naar toe om te zien wat hij kan doen 
bij mij en hoop toch dat hij me zal kunnen helpen 
en ps ik zal jullie op de hoogte brengen met wat ze gaan doen
met mij daar hoop dat ik het overleef 
groetjes

----------


## kaars

Ik heb gister een verrassende diagnose gehad;

Sinds 1998 heb ik CVS (waardoor je automatisch ook wat Fybro hebt) [lichte vorm bij mij],
Sinds gister ben ik blijkbaar een Fybro-er met een milde vorm van CVS??
Ik weet nu idd vrijwel alle tenderpoints zitten; auwie!

Iemand hier ervaring mee?? Van CVS naar Fybro of omgekeerd??

hoe bedoel je daar mee agnes

----------


## mamalien

dag kaarsje,
sinds 2000 ben ik ook op de sukkel met chronische pijnen. ik heb toen een zwaar auto ongeluk gehad. gelukkig leef ik nog alleen durf ik niet meer met den auto te rijden  :Wink: 
ik ben in behandeling in de pijnkliniek van pellenberg maar daar weten ze erg weinig over fibro en sturen je van het ene consult naar de andere of van de ene therapie naar de andere. ik heb besloten het hef zelf in handen te nemen want na zoveel jaar je van het ene na het andere te sturen het komt letterlijk mijn oren uit. maar goed, ik ben wel vandaag op een sessie geweest die bestaat in vijf keer wel maar ik toch aangenaam verrast geweest na die eerste sessie. ze leren je de ziekte aanvaarden wat wel goed is en wat niet. maar ook interessante info geven ze je ook maar voor een behandeling is het daar zeker niet goed. ik heb nu twee specialisten gevonden en ga het langs daar is proberen. als je graag een praatje wil ofzo het is altijd fijn onderling er toch over te praten. tenslotte zitten we allemaal met hetzelfde en kan het steun geven  :Wink: 
laat het gerust maar weten  :Wink:  degene die het heeft begrijpt het beter dan een ander hé  :Wink: 
liefs mamalien  :Wink:

----------


## kaars

> dag kaarsje,
> sinds 2000 ben ik ook op de sukkel met chronische pijnen. ik heb toen een zwaar auto ongeluk gehad. gelukkig leef ik nog alleen durf ik niet meer met den auto te rijden 
> ik ben in behandeling in de pijnkliniek van pellenberg maar daar weten ze erg weinig over fibro en sturen je van het ene consult naar de andere of van de ene therapie naar de andere. ik heb besloten het hef zelf in handen te nemen want na zoveel jaar je van het ene na het andere te sturen het komt letterlijk mijn oren uit. maar goed, ik ben wel vandaag op een sessie geweest die bestaat in vijf keer wel maar ik toch aangenaam verrast geweest na die eerste sessie. ze leren je de ziekte aanvaarden wat wel goed is en wat niet. maar ook interessante info geven ze je ook maar voor een behandeling is het daar zeker niet goed. ik heb nu twee specialisten gevonden en ga het langs daar is proberen. als je graag een praatje wil ofzo het is altijd fijn onderling er toch over te praten. tenslotte zitten we allemaal met hetzelfde en kan het steun geven 
> laat het gerust maar weten  degene die het heeft begrijpt het beter dan een ander hé 
> liefs mamalien


mamalien heb 9 maanden in gent geweest en ook zinloos geweest en ook van de ene naar de andere dokter waar ze niets doen en dan heb ik zomaar plus minus 200 KM moeten rijden heen en weer en dan moest ik dan ook in een groep gaan juist maar om te praten heb gene nafte pomp aan mijne auto hangen hé en dat allemaal voor niets 
thnx xxxx

----------


## mamalien

kaars ik begrijp je wel hoor. soms redeneer ik ook zoals jou. het is onbegrijpelijk dat er zo moeilijk een behandeling te vinden is. mijn ventje zegt soms ook dat het zinloos is om verder te zoeken. ik denk dat soms ook.kheb dan wel interessante dingen gehoord vandaag maar htoch heb ik soms ook het gevoel dat het uitzichtloos is allemaal.

----------


## Peace

> Ik heb gister een verrassende diagnose gehad;
> 
> Sinds 1998 heb ik CVS (waardoor je automatisch ook wat Fybro hebt) [lichte vorm bij mij],
> Sinds gister ben ik blijkbaar een Fybro-er met een milde vorm van CVS??
> Ik weet nu idd vrijwel alle tenderpoints zitten; auwie!
> 
> Iemand hier ervaring mee?? Van CVS naar Fybro of omgekeerd??
> 
> hoe bedoel je daar mee agnes


Hoi Kaarsje,

Ik ging ook van CVS (vroeger noemde ze het hier ME) naar Fibro.
Maar volgens mij is Fibro gewoon een combinatie van beide, want de extreme vermoeidheid is nog net zoveel aanwezig, alleen nu met de vreselijke pijnklachten erbij.

Ik noem het tegenwoordig dus maar gewoon fibro ipv cvs.

Sterkte - allemaal!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,
Balneotherapie = Behandelingen door middel van een badkuur (met water, zeewater, zout, olie, modder, lucht en andere gasvormige stoffen). Helpt het immuunsysteem te versterken, verbetert de bloedcirculatie, werkt pijnverlichtend en is een goede antistressbehandeling. 
_(Bron: puurenkuur.nl, voor meer info zie http://www.huidziekten.nl/zakboek/de...eotherapie.htm)_
Zo geraak je op Vit B12; http://stichtingb12tekort.nl/b12-tek...t-fibromyalgie

Hallo Mamalien,
Vervelend dat je zo lang sukkelt en dat van het kastje naar de muur gestuurd wordt omdat er nog zo weinig bekend is! Hopelijk helpen de sessies en wordt je beter geholpen door een specialist!

Hallo Kaars, 
hopelijk krijg je ook een positieve ervaring met Dr Couche!
Agnes bedoelde of iemand eerst alleen CVS gediagnosticeerd is en dan veel later fibro als diagnose krijgt of omgekeerd  :Wink:  

Hallo Peace,
Ja CVS en Fibro lijken wel op elkaar... maar was Agnes die van CVS naar Fibro ging  :Wink: 

Heel veel sterkte allemaal!

----------


## kaars

vrijdag ga ik naar de dokter 
en zal zo gauw iets laten weten
hier of hij iets kan doen of nie 
groetjes

----------


## mamalien

hellaas hebben de sessies niet veel gehoplen  :Frown:  het ging er meer op dat je naar je lichaam moet luisteren als het zegt dat je moet rusten en niet in over drive zou gaan.
het ging er ook om om je diagnose te aanvaarden eigenlijk en ermee om te gaan en dat in vijf sessies. ik heb soms het gevoel of ik heb mijn lichamelijke kwalen niet onder controle en loop ik lastig en uitgeput rond.het is soms knokken om de dag uit te doen en vraagt véél energie. het is belangrijk misschien dat je psychologische begeleid word maar dan door iemand die er begrip voor heeft. het zit namelijk niet alleen tussen mijn oren hé!

kaars, heb je al nieuws van je dokter? ik hoop dat hij gauw iets kan doen. 
Peace ik weet het ook nog niet zo lang. het is wel best verrassend had ik ook toen  :Wink: 
je kan hier wel veel informatie vinden en lotgenoten ook  :Wink: 
hou je goed en veel sterkte!

----------


## kaars

MAMALIEN

ik ga vandaag naar de dokter van christel in brussel
hou jullie op de hoogte 
groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en succes Kaarsje!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sterbernie

[B]Hallo vrienden zit al 2O jaar met fibro hb vele drs gedaan maar uiteindelijk laat je niets wijsmaken VEEL KAN MEN NIET DOEN.
maitake van nutrissan me geholpen, neem nog altijd om te versterken.[
/B]
sterbernie

----------


## sterbernie

mammalien welke dr is dat? COUCKE ben ook 2 x geweest. Knuffel meid ik weet wat is zou soms niet meer wakker willen w.Ben wel 62 oud
sterbernie

----------


## sterbernie

*hallo lieverds ga nu mn bed in morgen kleindochter. Ben terug beginnen te roken van ellende nu al maand. Moet terug afkicken. Dat hb er boven op bij.
Hoop voor allen morgen niet te veel pijn,niet moe en geen verdriet
Dikke beren knuffel
sterbernie*

----------


## kaars

hallo mensen daar allemaal
heb een zeer slecht week-end achter de rug
agnes mamalien en aan al de andere mensen
heb vrijdag bij de dokter van christel geweest
hij kwam heel goed over en hij gaat me dan ook helpen
hem hem natuurlijk gezegt dat hij de laatste dokter is dat ik ging doen
ze hebben mijn bloedaf name gedaan voor verdere onderzoek en zou er bij zeker van zijn
dat ik de cvs en fibro heb maar daarboven nog een ziekte bij maar hij wilt 100%zijn maar hij zou er al 80%zeker van zijn dat ik lupus zou bij hebben kweet echt niet wat dit is moet nog op internet eens zien wat dit inhoud 
maar op 8 juli heb ik dan de resultaten of het dan ook 100% is of nie maak me wel een beetje zorgen heeft iemand daar ervaring mee (indien lupus )
wat men kan doen of er tegen doen 
groetjes aan iedereen
xxxx

----------


## dotito

@Kaars,

Bij deze heel veel sterkte toegewenst!

Do

----------


## kaars

thnx dotito

----------


## sterbernie

*Kaars wens je veel sterkte. Ik ken verschillende mensen die lupus hb(ze dachten dat ik ook had)Het is niet leuk.Er is wel medikatie. Veel moed.
Knuffel
sterbernie*

----------


## kaars

ze zijn nog niet 100% maar wel al 80% en dan nog die cvs en de fibro ppff het wordt wel wat veel zene waarom moet het weer eens aan mij vookomen encht nie te doen
maar thnx sterbernie
weet echt niet meer wat te beginnen 
zou info moeten hebben van mensen die dit ook hebben 
en wat zijn de gevolgen daar van heb jij geen uitleg 
thnx alvast xxxx

----------


## dotito

@Kaars,

Zeg Kaars, wat je evt kan doen is gewoon even google en zoeken naar lotgenoten of forum. Zo kan je toch meer te weten komen over de ziekte lupus?
Ik geloof dat er zelfhulpgroepen zijn ook.
Ja als je iets minder nieuws krijgt, is het nooit prettig om dat aan te horen hé. Een mens vraagt zich dan altijd af, waarom ik  :Confused: 

Veel sterkte nogmaals  :Wink:

----------


## kaars

thnx dotito
wat kan een mens nog maar verdragen 
en het ergste van al is dat je bij de dokters gaat ze zijn nie allemaal zo hé dat ze dan nie willen helpen
xxxxxxxx

----------


## dotito

@Kaars,

Ja das waar.....soms kan het bij een mens allemaal even teveel worden :Frown:  En de dokters zijn allemaal niet slecht, je hebt er nog goede bij ook je moet ze alleen maar vinden  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bea48: B12 zeg jij....dat klinkt hèèl aannemelijk....ik zal er eens goed op letten, de eerst volgende keer dat ik bloed laat prikken...tevens is het een "goed" idee omdat òòk te laten nakijken...dank je wel voor de tip...

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment: 

ps: trouwens wat is een lage uitkomst? noem eens een getal als dat mogelijk is!!!! kijk maar of je dat nog weet anders zoek ik dat wel uit...

----------


## porky18

ook ik heb in heftige maten fibro,
zit nu in het afkeurings proces.
wil daar helemaal niet in en zoek nog steeds verder naar een medicijn , 
waardoor ik de draad weer op kan pikken.
6 juli het ziekenhuis in voor een onderzoek en kraken onder narcose van top tot teen.
laat het doen op aan raden van de revalidatiearts, maar ben heel benieuwd hoe ik hier uit ga komen.
volgens uwv kan ik vele dingen niet zoals lang staan lopen,bukken , boven je macht, maar verder in hun ogen wel kunnen werken.
en ja dat kan ik ook als ik een baas treft die het niet uit maakt wanneer , hoelaat en hoelang ik kom.
maar waar vind ik zo,n baas!!!!
wie loopt er ook tegen aan bij het onbegrip van het uwv en hoe gaan jullie daar mee om.
ik zit niet te wachten op een uitkering, maar heb hier ook niet om gevraagt.
moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik op deze extra stress er niet nij kan hebben.
ben blij dat ik mezelf weer kan verzorgen en me gezin weer bij kan staan.
thnxx voor het lezen en hoop op reactie!

groetjes claudia

----------


## kaars

Porky

----------


## kaars

porky
ik begrijp je volkomen één welke baas begrijpt dit bijna geen enkele tenslotte ben je een nr voor hen en de productie moet blijven draaien daar gaat het om ik zou ook moeten gaan werken met de beste wil van de wereld maar dit gaat gewoon niet ben niet van plan mijn leven kapot te maken omdat je moet gaan werken en de pijnen die (we) hebben, is niet te beschrijven begrijpen die dan gewoon niet het zou eens aan hun moeten voor komen dan zullen ze wel anders praten 
ik mag geen ganse dag zitten of recht staan en gewicht op nemen en vere afstanden doen welk werk zou ik moeten aan nemen ik denk dat ze dit werk nog moeten uitvinden 
ben op zoek gegaan maar nog niet gevonden 
ben juist terug van vakantie in een warm land het heeft met 4 dagen geduurt om een beetje normaal te zijn en ik die dacht dat het beter ging zijn in een warm land had het mis dus van nu af aan denk ik aan ons en niet meer aan anderen je krijgt toch nooit gehoor en we blijven maar rondloopen in de zelfde cirkel
groetjes

----------


## porky18

hoi kaars,
heb jij ook al die sores van afkeuring al gehad of zit je daar ook midden in?
wat jij schrijft over een warm land en dan 4 dagen bij moet komen herken ik idd ook.
ik heb vorig avond een muziekfeest gehad dus lang staan.
heb 3 morfine tabletten geslikt die dag en heb idd tot gister moeten boete.
niemand die dat begrijpt.
en zeggen dan ..je wist het van te voren dus waarom doe je het dan.
zo,n feest is 1x per jaar en mag ik daar AUB DAN 1X VAN GENIETEN!
blijkbaar in ogen van andere niet.
moet je zielig in een hoekje van de bank zitten.
nou dat doe ik dan wel als ik wel die fijne avond heb gehad waar ik weer even op kan teren!
hoop nog is wat van je te horen en wens jou ook heel veel sterkte met BROM. 
(zo noem ik het tegenwoordig maar)
lieve goreten claudia

----------


## kaars

ik ben het dan ook beu dat we als zielige mensen worden bekeken je mag inde ogen mensen niets doen (als je je goed voelt) mag je zelfs niet eens genieten of je hebt meteen comentaar ben het beu ik leid mijn leven zoals ik dat wil en de rest kan den boom in kan het maar gehad hebben 
ps en de mensen eens ons de ziekte geven gratis al was het maar voor een week 
dat ik dan hun plaats kan innemen en van alles kunnen doen inplaats van soms in bed te moeten liggen de ganse dag
thnx porky (claudia)
wens je dan ook zeeer veel sterkte
xxxxx

----------


## Agnes574

....Zo herkenbaar!!
Ik krijg (te vaak) de opmerking;
Als je dat kunt kun je de rest toch ook???
Dan 'gun' ik ze mijn lichaam ook voor een weekje of zo!!
Er is zo weinig begrip voor onze ziekte; ongelooflijk hoe kortzichtig mensen zijn; als je niets ziet is er blijkbaar niets aan de hand ook... tsss... ze zouden 's moeten weten!!

----------


## porky18

moet woensdag naar de keuringsarts en arbeidsdeskundige .... ze snappen er geen moer van en wil zo graag dat afgelopen is.
word er super gestresst van. ze hebben een dikke map en willen weer dat je je hele levensverhaal verteld.
ik kan dat niet meer!!!
heb zoveel dat ik er niet meer uitkomt.
6 juli ga ik naar de pijnpoli in delft en onder narcose gekraakt worden maar daar word geen rekening meer mee gehouden.
geb alle fotoos en mriscans maar kijken ze niet een naar!!
neee mevr is flink en ziet er goed uit ...loopt nog dussssssssss pfffffffffffffffff word er zo beroerd van terwijl ik (we) dat al zijn. kan het er niet meer bij hebben allemaal.
als er iemand is die raad of tips of wat dan ook heeft...laat het me weten.
en hoe pakte jullie thuisfront het op?
ik heb een dochter van 17 die dus de laatste 2 jaar tegen me aan schopt!!
niet de pubertijd maar puur haar ma kwijt sinds 3 jaar.
hoe gaan of gingen jullie daar mee om?
ik hoor graag van jullie...... begin een beetje het pad kwijt te raken.
lieve groetjes claudia

----------

